# Bought a 1 series...



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Or rather the girlfriend did last night. I know the looks aren't to all tastes but i think its quite a smart little thing. We needed a 'sensible' car to run about in now she's got rid of her TT and after driving all sorts settled on a 118D SE. Must say i was impressed with the BMW dealer - very polite and willing to deal. Impressive little car too - built well and handles nicely. Nice torquey engine too.

Now to flog the MR2 

James.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

coupe-sport said:


> Or rather the girlfriend did last night. I know the looks aren't to all tastes but i think its quite a smart little thing. We needed a 'sensible' car to run about in now she's got rid of her TT and after driving all sorts settled on a 118D SE. Must say i was impressed with the BMW dealer - very polite and willing to deal. Impressive little car too - built well and handles nicely. Nice torquey engine too.
> 
> Now to flog the MR2
> 
> James.


I must admit, I thought they were real ugly when they first arrived, but they are DEFINITELY growing on me now.....nice one :wink:


----------



## pbarlow003 (Aug 11, 2005)

My ex had a 120d, which i drove a few times and i was very impressed. Guess thats the beauty of rear-wheel drive. The A3's nicer inside, the 1 nicer to drive (in my humble opinion)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Not to my taste, but then it would be a boring world if everything was.

You should pm Clive as I believe he's sorted out a DMS remap for his beeter half on a 118D.

I thinkhe probably qualifies for a group buy on his own now too.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

A friend has the 120 and I was very impressed with its drive. Can't really get on with the looks - or the price to spec it properly. Mind you, that's true of the A3, too.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Cant say the looks do it for me or the wife.

After some serious soul searching we have just signed up for a 12 month old A3 2.0 FSi Sport and waiting for the Audi dealer to get the cherished plate moved across.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Agree - it's not a car that everyone finds attractive but we rather like it.

Thanks Kell - i'll PM Clive to find out about the DMS option - for research purposes of course :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I read they are doing a 3.0 turbo 1 series?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Leg said:


> I read they are doing a 3.0 turbo 1 series?


The 120D my friend has was around Â£23k with options... lord only knows what a 3.0 pertrol would go for, but there would surely be better things to blow Â£25k+ on?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Â£28800 for the 3.0 M Sport with leather and metallic (BMW configurator) but when they introduce this 3.0 Turbo I guess an extra Â£3-Â£5000 on top for that (unless that turns out to be the M1 and then make it Â£10000 more than the 130 M Sport).

2 door coming too.

Lot of money for a family hatch no matter whats under the bonnet.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Leg said:


> Â£28800 for the 3.0 M Sport with leather and metallic (BMW configurator) but when they introduce this 3.0 Turbo I guess an extra Â£3-Â£5000 on top for that (unless that turns out to be the M1 and then make it Â£10000 more than the 130 M Sport).
> 
> 2 door coming too.
> 
> Lot of money for a family hatch no matter whats under the bonnet.


Vastly overpriced, IMHO.


----------



## pbarlow003 (Aug 11, 2005)

Was looking on BMW Used car search the other day, there's a 130 for sale with about 3k miles on for Â£21k ish, thats got to be worth it I reckon?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

pbarlow003 said:


> Was looking on BMW Used car search the other day, there's a 130 for sale with about 3k miles on for Â£21k ish, thats got to be worth it I reckon?


Just goes to show how quickly the prices drop on these things. I'd wait another year and save yourself another few Â£k.


----------



## pbarlow003 (Aug 11, 2005)

Definitely, I don't think I'd pay Â£21k for it myself, just can't get over the looks of it (me, shallow?).

When you look at the old 325 compact sport, they're about Â£10k now, quite a lot of car for the money. I should think the 130 will go the same way


----------



## The Curse (Mar 28, 2006)

I think their OVER-PRICED too... I cant understand why anyone would pay that much for a hatch-back.. thats not even that practical. A mate had a courtesy one and I found the rear ever so cramped!

I could think of plenty other desirable cars to spend that kina money on.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hi James 

The DMS treatment to the 118D is well recommended.... drop me an IM


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

pbarlow003 said:


> Definitely, I don't think I'd pay Â£21k for it myself, just can't get over the looks of it (me, shallow?).
> 
> When you look at the old 325 compact sport, they're about Â£10k now, quite a lot of car for the money. I should think the 130 will go the same way


Agreed, not into the styling myself and there are certainly better motors than the 1 series for the money


----------

